# Mefenamic Acid and TTC?



## hopesfortwo

Hi,

I posted this in another section of forum but nobody responded so I thought I would try here too as there may be someone in the same boat as me? 

I have been put on mefenamic acid for painful periods (endometriosis). When I went to collect my prescription it had a sticky note on it saying not to take if actively ttc, so I rang the GP when I got home and spoke to a different one to who wrote the note. He said it was fine to take but not until I knew I wasnt pregnant, so have to wait for period to start before taking them...I took them and then read the leaflet inside and says not to take if ttc and have read things about it affecting fertility?? Anyone know anything about this? I have read it can thin lining and hinder implantation but not sure how accurate this is!! I only took for a couple of days but hoping it hasnt ruined my chances this month before we have even started!! so angry with my stupid doctors!! It really has made me feel we have zero chance this month now! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi there, I just read a few different websites about it and it sounds like it's a powerful anti inflammatory. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mefenamic_acid

It also sounds like it's quite hard on the kidney & liver (drink lots of water when you take this!) 

Have you tried other natural methods of handling the inflammation & cramping at AF? Did he tell you to take it beyond the days of AF? If so, why?

Just tell you a little story about my own pain management...I hate drugs, totally allergic to every opiate known to man, barf, heart pounding, dizzy, sweating, I'm-going-to-die-reactions to pain meds. I have stage 4 chondromalacia arthritis in my knees from running & sports. My knees have no soft tissue between cap & leg bones so they create spurs when I walk. Sometime the tips of the spurs break off and it's *really* f'ng painful. I manage the inflammation (and it works with hangovers, AF, and when I eat badly-I get inflammed by eating gluten bread) I take 2 tbspns of turmeric in a little milk and eat other inflamation reducing foods when needed too. 

It REALLY does work well, and if that's still not enough then my doc has provided me with prescription Aleve.

Check out the strength of regular turmeric: https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/212/2
2 tbspns in milk and use it in stir fry, veggies, casseroles, breakfast omelets, anything you can work it into. Sometimes I think doctors overprescribe and fail at asking if we've tried natural alternatives. My doctor's advice was to send me to a surgeon to dremmel off all of the bone spurs (I'm too young for knee replacement). So I've tried to manage my own pain through nutrition. 

Other anti inflammatory foods:
walnuts
wild salmon
shitake mushrooms
green tea
papaya
blueberry
EVOO
Evening primerose oil

I take the EPO as religiously as the turmeric and these have helped immensely. The fortunate thing is that anti-inflammatory foods help fertility too. I'm hoping things get a little easier/less painful for you!! :flower:


----------



## hopesfortwo

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. My doctor didnt ask anything, just gave it to me. I had no idea certain foods would help so I am going to try some of those. I was taking evening primrose oil but it affects estrogen levels and thats something you dont want with endometriosis so I skipped that last month and same this month. 
Its advised to take a couple of days before AF to prevent pain but cos I am ttc he said to use once period arrives. he didnt say how long in cycle to take it for but I only took for two days on both cycles as I am not keen on using the medication unless I need it badly...the pain has had me in A&E so I need something but never using mefenamic acid again! 
Sounds very painful for you but I am glad you have found ways to relieve the pain-and even better that its without strong meds. Thanks again, I really appreciate it x


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh gosh, my pleasure. Yes, it sounds like a wise decision to not take EPO if it effects you're hormones in a negative way! I've found a few more links to studies about the drug. Take care bella!

https://scholar.google.ca/scholar?q=mefenamic+acid+effects+on+fertility&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart&sa=X&ei=zJiiULqpCqq3iwLvjYDQCQ&ved=0CB4QgQMwAA

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1479-828X.1992.tb01933.x/abstract


----------



## Mrs Jewksey

hopesfortwo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted this in another section of forum but nobody responded so I thought I would try here too as there may be someone in the same boat as me?
> 
> I have been put on mefenamic acid for painful periods (endometriosis). When I went to collect my prescription it had a sticky note on it saying not to take if actively ttc, so I rang the GP when I got home and spoke to a different one to who wrote the note. He said it was fine to take but not until I knew I wasnt pregnant, so have to wait for period to start before taking them...I took them and then read the leaflet inside and says not to take if ttc and have read things about it affecting fertility?? Anyone know anything about this? I have read it can thin lining and hinder implantation but not sure how accurate this is!! I only took for a couple of days but hoping it hasnt ruined my chances this month before we have even started!! so angry with my stupid doctors!! It really has made me feel we have zero chance this month now! x

I am in exactly the same boat as you, read the same stuff on the leaflet. The only thing is my periods are absolute agony and its been the only thing my GP would prescribe me. I only take mine for the first 2-3 days of AF and as its cut my bleeds down from 7-10 days of agony to only 3 days I can't really complain. The thing I was told was it was this or the pill which would obviously destroy my chances of conceiving almost completely.
It wasn't really a win situation, but I can't afford to be bed-bound being a carer :nope: so I decided to take my chances.


----------



## hopesfortwo

Mrs Jewksey said:


> hopesfortwo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I posted this in another section of forum but nobody responded so I thought I would try here too as there may be someone in the same boat as me?
> 
> I have been put on mefenamic acid for painful periods (endometriosis). When I went to collect my prescription it had a sticky note on it saying not to take if actively ttc, so I rang the GP when I got home and spoke to a different one to who wrote the note. He said it was fine to take but not until I knew I wasnt pregnant, so have to wait for period to start before taking them...I took them and then read the leaflet inside and says not to take if ttc and have read things about it affecting fertility?? Anyone know anything about this? I have read it can thin lining and hinder implantation but not sure how accurate this is!! I only took for a couple of days but hoping it hasnt ruined my chances this month before we have even started!! so angry with my stupid doctors!! It really has made me feel we have zero chance this month now! x
> 
> I am in exactly the same boat as you, read the same stuff on the leaflet. The only thing is my periods are absolute agony and its been the only thing my GP would prescribe me. I only take mine for the first 2-3 days of AF and as its cut my bleeds down from 7-10 days of agony to only 3 days I can't really complain. The thing I was told was it was this or the pill which would obviously destroy my chances of conceiving almost completely.
> It wasn't really a win situation, but I can't afford to be bed-bound being a carer :nope: so I decided to take my chances.Click to expand...

Sorry you are suffering with the pain too. Did the GP say anything about it affecting fertility or in which way it makes you less fertile etc? I agree, cant be bed-bound or go through that pain every month. I was very worried about work too, thinking I was going to have to have at least two days off a month-I literally can't walk with the pain xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Have you guys tried a hot bath when you're in so much pain? 10 years ago when I got an IUD i think something was wrong with the placement and during af I literally couldn't walk with the pain either. We have a hot tub and the moment I went in the hot water the pain would subside. 
It doesn't help with the going to work/having a normal life thing but it's got to be terrible to be in that much pain. I hope something works/gets better for both of you.


----------



## hopesfortwo

2have4kids said:


> Have you guys tried a hot bath when you're in so much pain? 10 years ago when I got an IUD i think something was wrong with the placement and during af I literally couldn't walk with the pain either. We have a hot tub and the moment I went in the hot water the pain would subside.
> It doesn't help with the going to work/having a normal life thing but it's got to be terrible to be in that much pain. I hope something works/gets better for both of you.

Hi, I have tried the hot bath and hot water bottles etc, they do ease it for a short period of time which is a small blessing at the time x


----------



## Mrs Jewksey

[/QUOTE]

Sorry you are suffering with the pain too. Did the GP say anything about it affecting fertility or in which way it makes you less fertile etc? I agree, cant be bed-bound or go through that pain every month. I was very worried about work too, thinking I was going to have to have at least two days off a month-I literally can't walk with the pain xx[/QUOTE]

Same here. Yes, she did warn me, but she said it was that or the pill really until they found out what is wrong. I've had terrible AF from the start, used to take all sorts of prescription medication and contraception to manage it. 
Sorry TMI, but its always very dark red blood with large clots. You think wearing one thick towel is enough for some women :haha: I have to go to bed wearing 3 and sleep on top of an ordinary bath towel that's folded over. Sometimes all that wasn't enough and there were accidents.
OH was a bit shocked when he met me :wacko: he has always says "You shouldn't be bleeding like this every month." 

About the cause of these heavy bleeds, apparently it could be PCOS or something more severe, or it could just be bad reproductive genes. If heavy AF runs in your family, it is a possibility apparently. 
I'll be posting as I find out more from the doctor.

I am so jealous of ladies with ordinary AF, you see them just waltzing into their workplaces, and there's us, the unlucky people, lying in bed at home doubled up, wailing at our poor partners from the bed or the sofa who haven't got a clue of what to do apart from make a hot water bottle and fetch things :haha:
Glad those days are over :blush: it kept OH well trained though :haha:

I'd love a hot bath, all thats in our flat though is a walk in shower :nope: but yes, a hot bath always used to help before I married and moved out of my mothers.


----------



## rollachick

Hi I know this is a few months old but I'm in the same situation and wondering if anyone has some newer info on this? Like have any of your that wer taking this able to conceive or did you have to go off them? 
I only get real bad on one day normly day 2 or 3 of my period but I can't do anything when I get it. So i normly take just 2pills that morning. used to vomit and had to just lie on my bed with a hot water bottle which slightly eases the pain but not much. The mefenamic acid defiently works but If it stops me being able to get pregnant I don't think il take it and will just have to take a day off work a month.
Also not sure if its becoz of the pills but since I've been taking them the month after I start getting light bleeding bout 5 days before I'm due and lasts until my period? Any ideas of what could be causing this? 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Me here

I regularly take 3x500mg of Mefenamic Acid for 3 days ofmy periods. I have been ttc since May and twice now have been 5 and 8 days late but then came on, the latest happened today. 8 days late, I had pinching pains in my stomach, headache, feeling really tired andcold sypmtons. Could it be the mefenamic? Has anyone got pregnant whilst taking it the period before?
Manythanks


----------



## rollachick

Hi. thats no good that your having troubles with them aswell. All i can tell you is I stopped taking them and 2months later i got pregnant. Could have been a co-incident but yea thats my experience.


----------



## Me here

rollachick said:


> Hi. thats no good that your having troubles with them aswell. All i can tell you is I stopped taking them and 2months later i got pregnant. Could have been a co-incident but yea thats my experience.

Many thanks for your reply. I haven't taken MA this period but have had to take some Ibruprofen, I asked the local pharmacist and he said that Ibruprofen was a lot lower strength. I have really bad period pain and taking the max 8 doses of 1000mg of paracemtomol does not do enough for days 2, 3 and 5. Hopefully the Ibruprofen will not have the same effect as the MA even though it does say on the leaflet that it can cause implantion problems. 

Kind regards


----------

